# Skin redness and what to do about it?



## SagMaria (Mar 14, 2007)

My complexion is on the reddish side, flushes easily, etc.  Do any of you ladies experience the same problems and what do you do about it?  Something that would solve the problem, not cover it up...


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm Scottish and I have the same problem you do...I also have rosacea, so my skin always has a pinkish-ruddy hue to it.  Unless you go to a dermy to find out what's causing it, the best you can do is cover it up with green concealer.  Depending on what kind of coverage I need, I either use Physician's Formula green powder or MAC's green concealer.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 14, 2007)

Aveeno has a line specifically for this. It has Feverfew which is a cousin to Calamine. I love the moisturizer with SPF. Sad that I can only get it in the States.


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 15, 2007)

How is this at reducing redness on an out of 10 scale...  I really wish this company didn't test on animals, I would rather use a company that didn't...


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Mar 15, 2007)

Iv been using lush Aquamarina it did help but my redness is caused by acne im pretty sure


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_How is this at reducing redness on an out of 10 scale...  I really wish this company didn't test on animals, I would rather use a company that didn't..._

 
I would say a 7.5. Plus it's really moisturizing and it smells devine. Cheap too.


----------



## Caitlin0380 (Mar 31, 2007)

I need something as well

I currently use the aveeno cream and moisturizer but I think I could find something better


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_Aveeno has a line specifically for this. It has Feverfew which is a cousin to Calamine. I love the moisturizer with SPF. Sad that I can only get it in the States._

 
The Aveeno stuff works really well on me, it takes a few weeks to see results. But it does work. Sorry to hear about the animal testing, makes me hesistate to buy again.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jun 5, 2009)

what kindda of primers/concealers/foundations/powders do u use to camouflage face redness?
for example- red base/primer/concealer looks terrible on me. it doesn't reduce redness but makes me look like a ghost, therefore I don't use it. I use yellow or ivory concealer, revlon cs foundation of estee lauder DW and mineral powders.
what bout u?


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I adore DermaDoctor's Calm Cool & Corrected. I was hesitant at first because I thought it was a little pricey(can't remember off the top of my head)but I have the same redness issues. It is the best cream I have found, I really think it helps. I wash my face with Purity by Philosophy Foaming Cleanser and I follow up with Moisture Surge by Clinique. My Derm. told me this can help protect your natural skin barrier before applying any other serums, wrinkle creams, etc. which may be why you are seeing the redness. Sephora sells the DermaDoctor so you can try a sample.
It is really a matter of narrowing down your current routine and finding out what is causing the redness. I would start with your cleanser first because that is the cheapest and easiest to fix. HTH!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 5, 2009)

I use a yellow tinted foundation and green correcting concealer when needed. I have very red irritated skin from years of severe acne that doesn't go away.


----------



## n_c (Jun 5, 2009)

Green concealer will be your bf. Almost all brands carry some.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Green concealer will be your bf. Almost all brands carry some._

 
I have it ofcourse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my face looks terrible with it! I've noticed better results with yellow concealer...
tnx anyway!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 8, 2009)

I used Select Moisturecover in NC30 for redness and it works like a charm.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I used Select Moisturecover in NC30 for redness and it works like a charm._

 
does it really have  full cover?


----------



## Visual Edge (Jun 8, 2009)

I highly recommend you see a dermatologist if you have persistent redness on your cheeks. If you once suffered from acne and are fair skinned, it may just be left over scarring that will fade with time but you may have a skin condition known as Rosacea. Rosacea.org: The National Rosacea Society Check out that website for more information and if you suspect that's what you're dealing with, you should definitely hed to the derm or at least look into information online.

I've had skin problems whenever Ive overused concealor which can be quite comedogenic (pore-clogging) so I'd suggest against going nuts with it unless you're using a product that you know is safe for your skin. Instead, try a light facial primer with a green tint. Many different companies make these- MUFE has a good one and smashbox carries one too. But again, you never know how your skin is going to react to a product, especially if you have sensitive red skin, so experiment with samples before comitting to a full-size product or make sure the store has a good return policy in cases of skin-irritation and hang on to your receipt.

I'm a vegeterian and I'm all for animal rights but please realize that even if a company isn't directly testing on animals, the wonderful formulations we have today are based on existing research which has been largely conducted on animals. I think "not tested on animals" is mostly a gimmick that companies use. Basically, they're using information from other companies who are doing the testing on animals without having to fund these tests or take the blame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just something that we have to accept- medicine and cosmedics are only as great as they are today because of these testings so any cosmetic or medicine we buy will be, in it's own tiny way, contributing to the issue whether or not the company actually tests on animals.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been using Eucerin's Redness Relief Night Cream, and while it's not a cure, my skin does look a bit calmer. 

I have mild rosacea that flares in the summer even if I stay out of the sun. Heat is a huge trigger. I love Salsa, but avoiding spicy foods helps, too. 

Re: yellow-toned powder
I look for a neutral rather than a yellow toned foundation. Unless you're underlying skintone is yellow/golden, you'll just look like you have a mask on. Studio Fix in N3 or N4 (I'm assuming you're on the fair side) is a good starting point. At the drugstore, L'Oreal makes some truly neutral foundations and powders (they're labeled as such), too. 

And some of us just blush. I do. I hate it, but short of covering it up, and treating whatever underlying skin issues you may have, there's not a lot you can do.  Rosy cheeks are eternally youthful. (I have to convince myself sometimes.)


----------



## chilwah (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm the same, and it really sucks because I love blushes which always look off with my red cheek underneath. I just recently discover green concealer and powder and have been using them to cover the redness with good effects.


----------



## tarnii (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_I have mild rosacea that flares in the summer even if I stay out of the sun. Heat is a huge trigger. I love Salsa, but avoiding spicy foods helps, too. 

Re: yellow-toned powder
I look for a neutral rather than a yellow toned foundation. Unless you're underlying skintone is yellow/golden, you'll just look like you have a mask on. Studio Fix in N3 or N4 (I'm assuming you're on the fair side) is a good starting point. At the drugstore, L'Oreal makes some truly neutral foundations and powders (they're labeled as such), too. 

And some of us just blush. I do. I hate it, but short of covering it up, and treating whatever underlying skin issues you may have, there's not a lot you can do. Rosy cheeks are eternally youthful. (I have to convince myself sometimes.)_

 
I have the same problem but not only does heat trigger the redness so does air conditioning or cental heating so I just can't seem to win. 

I used mineral make up for a few years but I just got so sick of the mess that goes along with it and now I use Studio Fix powder in N3 and the coverage is great without looking fake, which is the problem that I also have with green concealer ( and I have many many ghostly photos to prove it).


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 5, 2009)

I have the exact same problem! I'm so fed up with it. I find gentle facemasks help. I use Lush's Catastrophe Cosmetic and this is love for me. I used to work for Lush, and we recommended this one and the cleanser Ultrabland for skin prone to redness.

xoxo


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm fed up with advices to use green concealer!!! it's damn wrong!
Just perfect full coverage foundation will help cover it. (EL Double Wear, Revlon CS).
Actually I don't know anybody who healed rosacea for good with special creams and treatments..
Only I see that year by year it's disappearing slowly.
I think it's a matter of time...
There's nothing to reduce it except time.
Just must moisture A LOT, other way will become worse. 
Please if I'm wrong tell me, I'll be glad to hear other opinion which actually works!


----------



## DadaH (Sep 16, 2009)

i use Dermalogica for sensitized skin kit and it's the most amazing thing ever !


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 5, 2009)

I get redness on my face from eczema, which can't be covered up because it's flaky, dry, cracked, and itchy skin.

I use Polysporin for any open cuts or open blemishes, steroid cream for eczema breakouts, and Aveeno Ultra-Calming Moisturizer. I still get redness from acne or eczema scars so I don't have much of a choice besides covering it up.

I use mineral foundation powder because it doesn't irritate my skin, but for the most part I've learned to accept my imperfect skin, there's no cure for eczema =(

<3


----------



## kimmae17 (Oct 6, 2009)

i recenlty got skincueticals phyto +   and it has helped alot!!!! i use it at night under my moisturizer!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 7, 2009)

Have you looked into Clinque's skin care line for redness solutions?  I never tried their skincare but I see ads everytime I look in a mag. or am out at the mall by the cosmetic stands.


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't really care for the Aveeno Ultra-Calming moisturizer, but that's what I've been using for the past few years. It might help on some days when my skin is especially red, but most days I don't even notice a difference. I don't have rosacea (although I think I might have a case of winter dryness) but after I do ANYTHING to my face, haha touch it, wash it, moisturize, etc... it gets red all over.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 21, 2010)

I have redness on my face, almost my whole face turns red when I'm in a dusty room, when I'm hot, or in the sun + i have sun alergies, green concealet doesn't help at all!
I use Revlon colorstay, and you can't see the rednes, my skin looks amazingly beautiful, but I have sensitive skin, and I can't wear it every day.
If i sheer it with some creme, it doesn't cover my redness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know what to do with it anymore


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 22, 2010)

it sounds to me like your skin just get irratated very easily.

first, i would say start off with a nice calming cleanser (i like the african red tea foaming cleanser by ole henreksen). and use something like hope in a jar to moisturize as its good for all skin types. I get very red too (but blotchy) and what i have found has helped me out big time is the baums by decleor. I got samples of two of them. I rub a small amount into my hands at night. let it heat up and rub it onto my face. I wake up, no redness. And my skin is actually glowing, its fantastic!! 
Another good night treatment is by ole, its called pure perfection. Its really nice too, but ive seen more consistant results with the decelor.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Mabelle!
I have heard about ole and hope in a jar, but not about the two other products, where can i find them (online?)

I'm glad that there ih hope for it


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 22, 2010)

i got the decleor at sephora, but we no longer carry them, as they are only in spas. i would email the company and ask them which spas in your area carry them.

Also, someone mentioned to me that korres has a nice moisturizer and serum for reddness... its a rose one i believe. ask for samples!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 7, 2010)

I'm debating if I should order the *Ole Henriksen  Dry and Sensitive Skin Starter Kit*   or   *Philosophy* *Makeup Optional Kit For Dry, Sensitive Skin*?


----------



## Mabelle (May 9, 2010)

For the Ole I've tried a few of the products....
The mask is fantastic. It feels great on the skin; cool, soothing and tingely! It gently exfoliates with enzymes (so no need to rub) and moisturizes! 
the scrub is nice too. Its got tea tree oil, which sometimes can be a touch drying, but this product isnt. It;s very gentle. 
I hated nuture me. I think i was allergic to it, but everyone i work with loves it! Its very nice smellig, feels good on the skin and hydrates well. 

the skin insulator i havent tried (we dont have it in my store) but ive heard tons of great things about it. its designed to protect against enviornmental junk, which might be whats causing the redness. It has an SPF, which is great, and the essential fatty acids, will hydrate super nicely, and i find them calming on my skin.

Ive tried the philospy products too... but i dont think there are any real calming properties to them.... Aside from maybe the hope in a jar moisturizer... or when hope is not enough (moisturizer... not crazy about the serums)

personally, i like the sounds of the ole kit...

but seriously check out that decleor stuff if you can.
If your pleased with the ole, then consider trying out "pure perfection". It's a night time treatment and it helps with cell turnover (anti aging), but i find it calms my skin WAY down. It's also really nourishing. Wheni  go to bed and i have redness, i put this one, and i wake up with none. loves it


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the exact same uneven, blotchy, red skintone as you.  ALL OVER my face, not just patches.  Like my whole face is red and my neck is white.  It's wtf, I know.  Sometimes it can be acne, sometimes it's roscea, sometimes it's simply the skin's sensitivity, but if you have what I think you're talking about, it has to do with circulation and it's genetic (english, irish, scottish genes).  I've noticed my dad has it.  I don't think there is any way to get rid of it.  Some mornings I'll wake up and my face will be clear and white and beautiful...for like 2 minutes, and then it's back to it's old self again.  You have to cover all your bases...use anti-acne products, but make sure they are for sensitive skin.  The only things that work for me are alpha hydroxy acid cleansers (gentle, but effective...murad and peter thomas roth make good ones), a calming moisturizer, a primer, and a full coverage foundation.  Smashbox has a really good green primer but I suggest their peach toned one called "blend".  Estee Lauder double wear is THE HOMEGIRL for your skin type.  I use studio fix powder on top and for touch ups.


----------



## ElectroCute (Nov 10, 2011)

I second the Dermalogica sensitized skin kit, I use it when my skin gets touchy (red, flushed and/or irritated). I also use the serum every day, and would use the cleanser if I could afford a new one at the moment. It's great!! Its worth the money for sure


----------



## MsButterfly (Dec 10, 2011)

I have sensitive skin with broken capillaries on my cheeks. I bought B.Kamins  soothing day cream and soothing skin concentrate (serum like product) recently. My redness isn't as bad and my face is calmer  It's not cheap.. around $80.00 Canadian each.. I know Sephora in Canada carries it but not sure if its available in the USA. B.Kamins also has a website so you can check to see if they ship world wide.


----------

